

Kickstarter sued over 3D Systems' printer patent - merah
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20434031

======
nekojima
Formlabs 'by promoting the Form 1 printer had caused "immediate and
irreparable injury and damage to 3D Systems".'

Conveniently both Formlabs and 3D Systems have a 3D printer that might be able
to replace that damage.

------
genwin
I'd like to see 3D Systems be made to pay for the frivolous suit against
Kickstarter. Why not sue Formlabs' ISP while they're at it? Surely the ISP's
service was used to promote the new printer as well.

------
rymith
I wish I was in the market for a 3D printer so I could boycott 3D Systems on
principal alone.

